# Brown Mini search



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

A grooming client just lost her brown mini (one of my favorite client dogs) and has asked for help finding a new puppy. She is looking for another brown mini, i think a male. Would you all be willing to send some reputable breeders that may have brown pups in the next year? It would be nice if they were relatively close but i understand if they are not as we are in Montana. At this point price is not an issue, as i am just trying to see what may be available.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd start here: http://www.poodlesonline.com/brown/brownminiaturepoodles.html

Make sure to ask because some of these breeders like Alegria actually have Cafe and Silver Beige


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

does anyone have a brown or cafe mini?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you are looking for one, we have two good breeders here in Ontario. Sanvar Poodles, and Bellefleet. You can Google these kennel names and they`ll come up.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Raena said:


> does anyone have a brown or cafe mini?


What is your question?


----------

